# MS Word 2013: Plain Text Content Control & Checkbox Tab Index



## mrmmickle1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am making a form in MS Word.  I have 4 Content Control Boxes and 21 Check Boxes.  

All of these Tab In the Correct Order When I leave the document Unrestricted.

When I *Restrict Editing >Editing Restrictions > Filling In Forms > Protect *

 the Tab Index Goes Haywire.  It skips over every other checkbox.  

1. Have I unintentionally grouped these?
2. Can I name these Objects and set a tab Order?

I tried selecting a control and typing in the immediate window:

?Selection.Name  

I get an error message...  How can Identify these objects and set a Tab Order for them??

I'm not too good with MS Word Docs....Any help with this issue would be much appreciated!!!  Thanks.


----------



## Macropod (Nov 27, 2014)

That suggests you're using a mix of content controls and legacy controls (ActiveX and/or formfields). You really should stick with just one kind. If you use content control checkboxes, they'll work quite happily without any kind of protection.


----------



## mrmmickle1 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Macropod*,

Thank you for taking a look at my inquiry.

I double checked just to be sure:

1. I deleted all existing Checkboxes 
2. Added All Content Control Checkboxes
3. Restricted Editing to *Filling in Forms
*4. Tried to tab through the Checkboxes.

The result was a failure.  Tabbing only worked on a few Checkboxes.  I did notice that when I hit the tab key in the Status bar it says:  *This modification is not allowed because the selection is locked. 
*I do not recall locking any checkboxes....I'm sure I haven't because I only just added them.  I did not adjust any of their properties.

Note: The checkboxes exist in a Table "cells"....  if this might have anything to do with this odd behavior.

Any help or assistance fixing this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## mrmmickle1 (Dec 1, 2014)

*I was able to fix the tab issue by:
*
Set Content Control Boxes to ----> Cannot be deleted
Restricting Editing ---> Comments -----> Select all the Content Control Boxes and choose ----> Everyone can edit  -----> Then Restrict the document

*NEW ISSUE:*

This document works very well in MS Word 2013 however it seems there is an issue in Word 2010.

The issue is this:

When using 2013 the spacebar can be used to "check" a box....

In 2010 when the user hits a spacebar it makes the box visibility null.... (the check box is gone and a "blank" space exists where the checkbox was... if I click in the "blank" area I can see that the  content control checkbox is still there, but it is seemingly "invisible"
*
MY ATTEMPT TO FIX THE ISSUE:
*
So I tried to change these to Legacy Forms ----> Checkboxes (b/c I thought it may be a compatibility issue)

Now I have the Checkboxes on my form but if I double click them The properties window comes up (They are not "checked" as I expected)....

Do I need to link a macro to this checkbox?  How do these type of checkboxes work??


----------



## Macropod (Dec 2, 2014)

Word 2010 can use content control checkboxes with: (a) no editing restrictions; (b) read-only editing restrictions; or (c) filling in forms restrictions. With:
a & b) the content control checkbox state can be changed via the spacebar or clicking. Tabbing moves between checkboxes.
c) the content control checkbox state can only be changed via clicking. Tabbing moves between checkboxes.
Unfortunately, I can't attach files here to demonstrate these approaches (I actually have a zip file demonstrating all three).

To use formfield checkboxes, you must use the filling in forms restrictions. Formfield checkbox states can only be changed via clicking. Tabbing moves between checkboxes.


----------



## mrmmickle1 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Paul*,

Thanks so much for the assistance with this issue.  Explaining the limitations and functions of different editing restrictions was very helpful.  This clears things up.


----------

